# Clubs?



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Is there such thing as regional or area mice clubs?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In the UK? Not really, no. There are in a way, because it's a regional 'club' that puts on a show wherever they are based. The Midland mouse club consists of three people (SarahC, WoodWitch and myself) and it exists purely so that we can run our annual show in Leicestershire. With the exception of the Yorkshire/Lancashire area, there are only a handful of members in each area of the UK and only a few of those are regular exhibitors. It wouldn't be worth putting on regional shows, because there would only be two or three exhibitors!

The exception to this is the London and Southern Counties Mouse and Rat Club, which is very old, and their monthly shows are still very well attended.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh right I see and do you guys have meet ups and things like that or is it just purely for show purposes?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

We don't have mice clubs in New Zealand but I have been working withing the Northern Rabbit and Cavy Club to allow mice to "compete" in shows and I have even been teaching some of the commity members some basics on mice genetics. It's much easier to explain it when they already understand guinea pig and rabbit genetics


----------

